# This pegged the Hack-O-Meter



## joebanana

At least they used a box. I've seen a similar set using using zip cord, and no box. No pic though.


----------



## 460 Delta

Looks good for barn wiring, if you think that’s hack, I’ll get some pictures of hack.


----------



## readydave8

joebanana said:


> At least they used a box. I've seen a similar set using using zip cord, and no box. No pic though.


similar to this?


----------



## MDShunk

The backstory here is that MTW and I met up for a few hours at a steam engine and tractor show in Lancaster County. Everywhere you looked on the grounds there were violations. Joe Tedesco would have fallen over and required medical attention, I believe. That MC cable into the blue Carlon was one of the more notable things. I didn't see anything that made me think, "holy crap, this place is gonna burn down tomorrow", but it was all definitely what I'd call your typical "farm wiring". I suppose we could have taken a hundred violations pictures, but there were a too many cool and interesting engines to look at. Plus, it was nice visiting with a forum member for a little while. He's a nice guy.


----------



## TGGT

readydave8 said:


> similar to this?


Looks like my closet.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents

MTW said:


> Lousy picture on my part, but that's most definitely MC cable directly into a Carlon blue. :laughing:


Your Hack-O-Meter must go to 10. Mine goes to 100. On the DIY scale, this is just standard practise.


----------



## Apelectric

does Tubberware have a nema rating?


----------



## sbrn33

MDShunk said:


> The backstory here is that MTW and I met up for a few hours at a steam engine and tractor show in Lancaster County. Everywhere you looked on the grounds there were violations. Joe Tedesco would have fallen over and required medical attention, I believe. That MC cable into the blue Carlon was one of the more notable things. I didn't see anything that made me think, "holy crap, this place is gonna burn down tomorrow", but it was all definitely what I'd call your typical "farm wiring". I suppose we could have taken a hundred violations pictures, but there were a too many cool and interesting engines to look at. Plus, it was nice visiting with a forum member for a little while. He's a nice guy.


I read the whole post and all I can remember is MTW is a nice guy. Then I fell over.


----------



## John Valdes

Apelectric said:


> does Tubberware have a nema rating?



Tupperware. :biggrin:


----------



## MTW

It was nice to meet Marc after 15 years of interacting on various forums. He must have been enjoying himself because he wasn't nearly as grumpy as usual. :laughing: Marc is definitely a wealth of mechanical and electrical knowledge as I think we already know. As he said, there was plenty of good violation pictures I could have taken but the exhibits were far more interesting.


----------



## macmikeman

So anyway........ MC into Carlon box, with a porcelain or plastic lamp holder. Man this ought to be treated like Chernobyl. Or Fukushima. 

The coolest thing about this thread is finding out Marc Shunk is a real person and not some super intelligent AI NSA Avatar Hologram thingy sent here to calm us all down.


----------



## MTW

macmikeman said:


> The coolest thing about this thread is finding out Marc Shunk is a real person and not some super intelligent AI NSA Avatar Hologram thingy sent here to calm us all down.


Wait a second. Nobody said he's a real person. You're getting warmer with your hologram theory.


----------



## sxpert

you've ain't seen nuthin' before going to Madagascar


----------



## lighterup

I just got all warm & fuzzy inside


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Tupperware. :biggrin:


Maybe it was the 'generic' brand?


----------



## Apelectric

MechanicalDVR said:


> John Valdes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tupperware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the 'generic' brand?
Click to expand...

Lol well I guess the gf is right when she says it doesn't seem like I'm paying attention.


----------



## MTW

lighterup said:


> I just got all warm & fuzzy inside


Don't be hating on the fact that I met a sophisticated AI hologram of Marc Shunk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Apelectric said:


> Lol well I guess the gf is right when she says it doesn't seem like I'm paying attention.


Always pay attention to the GF, you get out what you put in....


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Always pay attention to the GF, you get out what you put in....


Im not so sure I want what I put in![emoji33]

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Im not so sure I want what I put in!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


The 'quantity' we are talking is *ATTENTION* here.


----------



## MDShunk

MechanicalDVR said:


> The 'quantity' we are talking is *ATTENTION* here.


Are we talking metric or imperial attention? I like the metric system in this case. The numbers are bigger.


----------



## lighterup

MTW said:


> Don't be hating on the fact that I met a sophisticated AI hologram of Marc Shunk.


----------



## Apelectric

trentonmakes said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always pay attention to the GF, you get out what you put in....
> 
> 
> 
> Im not so sure I want what I put in!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

😮 😝 lol


----------



## Apelectric

MechanicalDVR said:


> trentonmakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not so sure I want what I put in!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The 'quantity' we are talking is *ATTENTION* here.
Click to expand...

👍
Before the bbq today I'm making her favorite cookies, 4 dozen of them. I'm pretty sure she will enjoy that. hopefully we have time to watch the hotdog eating contest before guests start arriving. 

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## MDShunk

Apelectric said:


> Before the bbq today I'm making her favorite cookies, 4 dozen of them.


I'm into big girls too.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Other than the box not approved for the mc/ac cable there really is no violation since it is the end of the line. The cable is bonded (presumably) at the other end so what's the issue.



> Exception No. 1: Where internal bonding means are provided between
> all entries, nonmetallic boxes shall be permitted to be used with metal
> raceways or metal-armored cables.
> Exception No. 2: Where integral bonding means with a provision for
> attaching an equipment bonding jumper inside the box are provided
> between all threaded entries in nonmetallic boxes listed for the purpose,
> nonmetallic boxes shall be permitted to be used with metal raceways or
> metal-armored cables.


----------



## MDShunk

Dennis Alwon said:


> Other than the box not approved for the mc/ac cable there really is no violation since it is the end of the line. The cable is bonded (presumably) at the other end so what's the issue.


It actually went from box to box to box. Stuck in the little flappy things on top for romex. That pic was one of the end-of-the-line. If I recall rightly, it was a little shed roof over maybe a dozen picnic tables. Not the violation of the century, but it strikes a funny bone in me to see the cheapest carlon ceiling boxes used with MC cable, which is slightly on the more expensive side as far as wire goes. It's whatever people had laying around, I guess.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MDShunk said:


> Are we talking metric or imperial attention? I like the metric system in this case. The numbers are bigger.


Which ever you choose!

At my size it's really irrelevant!


----------



## MTW

MDShunk said:


> I'm into big girls too.


Me too. :brows::brows:


----------



## MTW

MDShunk said:


> It actually went from box to box to box. Stuck in the little flappy things on top for romex. That pic was one of the end-of-the-line. If I recall rightly, it was a little shed roof over maybe a dozen picnic tables. Not the violation of the century, but it strikes a funny bone in me to see the cheapest carlon ceiling boxes used with MC cable, which is slightly on the more expensive side as far as wire goes.* It's whatever people had laying around, I guess.*


That's all I can come up with. The funny thing is that the boxes were all spaced out neatly, the MC cable was stapled and secured neatly and had they only used proper metal boxes, it would be have been fine. :vs_laugh:


----------



## stuiec

MTW said:


> Lousy picture on my part, but that's most definitely MC cable directly into a Carlon blue. :laughing:


I believe what you got there is a "Hillbilly Det-cap". Proceed with caution.


----------



## lighterup

I may be completely off base , but when I see MC in 
residential applications along with metal studs and 
metal boxes , the first thing that comes to my mind
is stolen materials from a commercial job being
used on someones side job.


----------



## sxpert

lighterup said:


> I may be completely off base , but when I see MC in
> residential applications along with metal studs and
> metal boxes , the first thing that comes to my mind
> is stolen materials from a commercial job being
> used on someones side job.



that, or the customer is well off enough to afford the better materials


----------



## gnuuser

Ive seen emt run into carlon boxes (Before i got a cell phone)


----------

